# Car Forums > Automotive News >  Michelin Pilot Sport 5

## HiSpec

https://www.michelin.com/en/press-re...imacy-4-tires/

Worldwide release on March 2022

----------


## killramos

Im assuming these replace the sport 4 and not the top tier PS4S aka PSS 2.0

I maintain that the SuperSport branding was way better and made their lineup less confusing.

That said. Always love hearing about new tires.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> I’m assuming these replace the sport 4 and not the top tier PS4S aka PSS 2.0
> 
> I maintain that the SuperSport branding was way better and made their lineup less confusing.
> 
> That said. Always love hearing about new tires.



The predecessor of the PSS, was the PS2 so the PSS was effectively the "PS3", now followed by the PS4S and this PS5 so the numerical naming makes sense-ish for this line. "Pilot Sport" has expanded and evolved over time which does add confusion though.

----------


## bjstare

> I’m assuming these replace the sport 4 and not the top tier PS4S aka PSS 2.0
> 
> I maintain that the SuperSport branding was way better and made their lineup less confusing.
> 
> That said. Always love hearing about new tires.



The literature says they're replacing the Pilot Sport 4. 

That being said, whats the diff between PS4 and PS4S? They are both listed as UHP summer tire, and tread looks the same. Diff compound, or is one a successor of the other?

Confusing branding is confusing.

----------


## killramos

I see the PS4 as a very high performance tire and the PS4S being a max performance road tire, basically one level below cup tires.

I’m assuming these have fairly better treadwear than PS4S.

PS4S are still pretty new to be replaced no? My understanding is r&d costa are ridiculously high for these so they can’t afford to replace them that often?

----------


## rage2

> PS4S are still pretty new to be replaced no? My understanding is r&d costa are ridiculously high for these so they can’t afford to replace them that often?



Marketing costs are low tho, probably just an evolution of the 4s.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Confusing branding is confusing.



I've always hated Michelin, and this is one of the bigger reasons. Is the company literally named "Michelin Pilot"? Because "Pilot" seems to be on every fucking tire they make from complete piece of concrete shit to their racing tires.
It pilots me straight to nuts.

----------


## rage2

> I've always hated Michelin, and this is one of the bigger reasons. Is the company literally named "Michelin Pilot"? Because "Pilot" seems to be on every fucking tire they make from complete piece of concrete shit to their racing tires.
> It pilots me straight to nuts.



You’re missing out.

----------


## killramos

Yea Michelins road tires are top notch and have been for quite some time. Especially in our climate.

I hardly consider anyone else when tire shopping.

----------


## bjstare

> You’re missing out.



Yeah, agree. Despite their marketing/branding being confusing, I haven't found a tire that I like better (for summer, at least) than their AS3/4/whatever and PSS/PS4S/whatever. They're just so good.

----------


## npham

Also, they wear so much better than other brands as well.

----------


## schocker

Will have to get these as I am up for new tires this year and it should be a hundred times better than the contisportcontact 5p

----------


## bjstare

> Will have to get these as I am up for new tires this year and it should be a hundred times better than the contisportcontact 5p



Have had both, can confirm.

The contis seem to wear pretty well, but they are loud as fuck.

----------


## cars5431

The 4s is an amazing tire. I also am running the Michelin alpine 5 and am shocked how good they make the car handle in snow for a rwd

----------


## killramos

Jealous. Couldn’t get Alpin5’s in an M2 fitment. Had to settle for PA4’s which are nowhere as good.

I have the 5’s on the X5 and they are quite good unless you are on SHEER ice. In which case less than ideal haha.

----------


## cars5431

> Jealous. Couldn’t get Alpin5’s in an M2 fitment. Had to settle for PA4’s which are nowhere as good.
> 
> I have the 5’s on the X5 and they are quite good unless you are on SHEER ice. In which case less than ideal haha.



it was one of the few available for mine. I don’t find them terrible. Our road is on a decent slope and even if I park on street I can pull away ok. Been lucky for a winter so far that hasn’t made me regret not waiting for the awd/ happy wife I’m not taking her suv

----------


## rage2

I love my PA5s and they’re amazing on ice for a performance winter. Basically average ice performance of a full winter.

----------


## heavyD

That was fast. Doesn't feel long ago that the MPSS were being phased out. I think they are the standard tire offering on the GR Supra.

----------


## killramos

Is PSS even fully phased out? I think they still make them in some fitments haha

----------

